# IT'S HERE--IT'S HERE and it's wonderful!



## greybeard (May 14, 2019)

From Bayleaf Meadows.
The colors, pattern, operation  and workmanship are superb!!
Having made tons of wind powered whirligigs over the years, I can really really appreciate the design and intricate work of this piece. I love it, and will have a hard time keeping the tyke's dad from taking it for himself. Whether designed or not, when pulled, the cowboy's butt comes up off the bull's back just a tad, as the free arm is thrown up.





This is one of those rare things that is heirloom quality to keep for decades.
(With your permission, I would like to do some discrete advertising for you over on one of the cattle boards I'm on.)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 14, 2019)

That is awesome! @Bayleaf Meadows also made our farm sign and decals for our show bags. Her work is amazing.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2019)

That looks great.  @Bayleaf Meadows  made our sign  and a banner too.  Very talented.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 2, 2019)

The tyke pulled it around everywhere he went today, but turned to his dad for his bottle of tea  just as I was trying to get his picture.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 2, 2019)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 24, 2019)

Greybeard, I hope you're having a great vacation.  Miss reading your comments these past few weeks.


----------

